# insight on a loader



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking at a 1992 komatsu 120. Will be used as a yard machine in the summer and put on a lot in the winter. Anyone got any insight on this model?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good small machine , 3 speed trany , parts are easy to get, . How many hours on it, any pictures. Just sold my 1994 komatsu 180 , still have a 96 250. Really like the pre 1998 komatsu.


----------



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

Has about 9000 hrs. Looking for a fairly dependable inexpensive loader. Figured it might fit the bill. What size pusher do you think? I believe its got 89hp and 17000 lbs 12ft?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CCL Landscaping;1777248 said:


> Has about 9000 hrs. Looking for a fairly dependable inexpensive loader. Figured it might fit the bill. What size pusher do you think? I believe its got 89hp and 17000 lbs 12ft?


When you type 89hp I didn't think that was right here a link to specs http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specifi...ader&make=Komatsu&model=WA120-3&modelid=91656

This should help you they did make 2 models


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

As long as tires are decent , it should handle a 12 foot pusher on short to medium runs. Any pictures ?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I run a 12 ft on a 10k lbs 50hp loader. That one is 7k heavier so it will be no problem.


----------



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I decided to pass on that loader. Komatsu really wasn't my first choice. I have cat skid already and the john Deere dealer is a mile from my shop. I'm sure something will pop up in the coming months


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You don't think 9000hrs is a lil much? I've been looking too and yes the price is better but they also list leaking oil here leaking oil there leaking oil at turbo needs tires pins not tight.. Allot cheaper then say 2 or 3000hrs but allot more problems too. 

I worked for a co before I stared my own they had a old john deere loader. Would suck a few 5gallon pails of hydro oil a nite and some engine oil too.


----------



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

Grassman09;1782380 said:


> You don't think 9000hrs is a lil much? I've been looking too and yes the price is better but they also list leaking oil here leaking oil there leaking oil at turbo needs tires pins not tight.. Allot cheaper then say 2 or 3000hrs but allot more problems too.
> 
> I worked for a co before I stared my own they had a old john deere loader. Would suck a few 5gallon pails of hydro oil a nite and some engine oil too.


It all depends on what's been done to it. Obviously you have to look at all the details above. But for all the uses I mentioned above I wouldn't be scared of 9000 hrs


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

From buying used trucks its making me think twice on going with something that has that many hours. Yes lower initial cost but it just seams all sorts of crap goes wrong after and its not such a great deal anymore. Something a few years old with less hours I think is where I'll look. Maybe something with warranty still.


----------

